# Anyone haveing any issues with the "new" Orijen formulas?



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

My boy is on Orijen 6 Fish. 

My pet food supplier just got in (well within the past month since I haven't been in there in a few weeks) the new Orijen forumlas that have the lentils instead of potatoes. 

I am almost out of the "original" formula so I do have a little to transition him with, but I was just wondering if anyone's dogs were having any issues with the difference? If so, what are they so I know what to look for??

He seemed to like the flavor better of the "new" formula...but it could just be because it is "fresher" than what I have left of his last bag of "original". 

Hoping things go smoothly and he has no issues....if he does I can switch to Fromm as I've bought a small bag of that the last time I was at the pet food store and have been giving him 1/2 a cup mixed in with his "original" Orijen to see if he'd like it. 

Thanks!


----------



## ShopBarkBarkClub.com (Mar 13, 2013)

While Orijen did spruce up the formula just a bit, as well as adjusting the bag weights a tad, Orijen remains one of the highest quality foods on the market. We haven't observed any changes with our dogs, but if your pooch is a picky eater perhaps consider slowly integrating a bit of the new stuff with the old to see if your pet's eating habits change.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

DDBsR4Me said:


> My boy is on Orijen 6 Fish.
> 
> My pet food supplier just got in (well within the past month since I haven't been in there in a few weeks) the new Orijen forumlas that have the lentils instead of potatoes.
> 
> ...


I have heard of many dogs becoming more itchy on the new Orijen and Acana formulas. 
I have tried the Acana formulas and they tend to make my dog itchy and greasy to the touch. It was exacerbated when the formulas changed.
Sorry, that's all of the info I can give you , good luck!


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

I was buying Koi supplies the other day and saw them, $81.99 for a bag of the Chicken formula, 28lbs.

PetValu sells Performatrin GF 37/16 for $48.99, Turkey, Salmon, Duck.

Second bag is $38.99.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Brindle - I will keep any eye out for any itching....really hope he doesn't start. He seems to like the taste pretty well, so that must not have changed much. He has been doing really well on the food, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed. If he starts having issues, I'll probably switch to Fromm. 

Monster'sdad- thanks, but I'm not looking to change foods. Your post doesn't really pertain to my topic.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I haven't fed Orijen for several years but I have fed Acana as recently as four months ago. It seemed to make my dogs rather itchy as well. We have since moved on.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

:-( That's not good news....I don't want to have to change dog foods. Fingers crossed he does fine on it.


----------



## RRs (Aug 31, 2011)

My girls are just about to finish up their first bag of the new formula 6 Fish. I haven't noticed any adverse changes in the 2 weeks or so that they have eaten it. I think my next bag is the free one (frequent buyer program), so we'll be using it for at least another 3 weeks while I evaluate options, like I always do at bag 12/13.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

DDBsR4Me said:


> :-( That's not good news....I don't want to have to change dog foods. Fingers crossed he does fine on it.


Every dog is different and your pup may stay fine on the formula, regardless of the ingredient changes! Hoping for the best  
Keep us updated!


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

So far so good (knocks on wood). 

He's been fully transitioned onto the "new" formula and so far has not had any issues. I know it's only been a few days, but at least there hasn't been any immediate adverse reactions! 

I really don't want to have to change foods.


----------



## brindle (Mar 14, 2013)

DDBsR4Me said:


> So far so good (knocks on wood).
> 
> He's been fully transitioned onto the "new" formula and so far has not had any issues. I know it's only been a few days, but at least there hasn't been any immediate adverse reactions!
> 
> I really don't want to have to change foods.


Is there any reason you are so adamant about sticking to Orijen?


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

Yes, for a few reasons. 

I think it's a really good food, but the main reason is my boy really likes it and is doing well on it. He and I had a bit of a rough go trying to find the right food for him so now that I've found one, I don't really want to "upset the balance" so to speak.


----------



## Sillydogs (Mar 30, 2013)

Why not Acana?


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I think Orijen is their better product, and Acana has lentils as well. They changed the Acana formulas before the Orijen formulas. He has been on Acana in the past, before the formula change.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Whether Orijen or Acana is the better product depends of course on what you're looking for. But I will say from my own experience that if a dog seems to have intolerance or itchiness to one formula/line of a brand, they often display the same symptoms with other lines in the same brand. While switching from one exclusive protein like chicken to an only seafood protein formula in the same brand can be an exception, the shared vitamin pre-mixes, sourcing of ingredients and similar ingredients like botanicals may be the actual problem for a given dog.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

Sillydogs said:


> Why not Acana?


Acana is a worse buy than Orijen imo. Not necessarily because it's bad but because of the two it's the one that are hyped and "oversold" into the ridiculous. If you look closer at the various Acana formulas you'll see they are very similar to foods costing half as much and have similar protein, fat and carb distribution. Now, I am sure many dogs do well on Acana but you can get the same result from a food costing $40 to $50.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

You can get better results from Pro Plan, that is why so many pro's use it.

Oh, but I forgot, people that have trained, bred and handled dogs as a life-long career are just idiots. 

:becky:


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Yes, some are, I have seen a few and I am not really being flip here. :boxing:


----------

